# Sandrena and progesterone



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello ladies 

Could you advise

I have hrt gel sandrena and utrogestran

I am taking the both without a break would I expect a regular bleed or is that just if taking for part of cycle only

Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is usually the withdrawal of the hormones that induces a bleed, so without a break it is unlikely, although you could get breakthrough bleeding.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks holly


----------

